# West Texas precipitation



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

We just measured .11 inch precipitation. Not rain, not hail, not snow. Dirt.

These photos are from 530 this afternoon. West Texas, the only place where you can taste the landscape!


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

And, here I thought Chicago had some crazy weather.:shock::rain:


----------



## D9Vin (May 12, 2011)

More like mother natures sandblaster.


----------



## cableguy69846 (Feb 7, 2011)

D9Vin said:


> More like mother natures sandblaster.


Lol.[smilie=l:


----------



## tokyo (Apr 23, 2010)

Hah, this brings me back. I used roof in midland/Odessa. Talk about unpredictable weather! One minute your fending off dust devils the next it's raining so hard you can't see past your nose.

Good times


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

tokyo said:


> Hah, this brings me back. I used roof in midland/Odessa. Talk about unpredictable weather! One minute your fending off dust devils the next it's raining so hard you can't see past your nose.
> 
> Good times


yep so true, my friend Andrea is from there. she moved to the D/fw area, was here for a while moved back there after getting married, and says she so wants to move back to dallas or live in austin...


----------

